# breeding woodies



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 23, 2011)

does anyone do this because i have some Q's.
Q1: do they make noise because thats why i *HATE* feeding crix?
Q2: can they climb plastic?
Q3: sexing?

thanks for taking time to look at this thread


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 23, 2011)

They dont make noise, well thats with medium ones i have.
They can climb plastic, but use packaging tape and they cant.
And not sure on sexing.
I was going to try to set up a colony this weekend too


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 23, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> They dont make noise, well thats with medium ones i have.
> They can climb plastic, but use packaging tape and they cant.
> And not sure on sexing.
> I was going to try to set up a colony this weekend too



you are a legand.
so just a line of packaging tape around the top and that will be fine (inside)?


----------



## Jen (Jul 23, 2011)

they hiss when you pick them up and they make a rustling noise when moving, other than that, no.
yes, you will need fluon or vaso around the tub.
really? just buy a tub or 2 and leave them too it. (i think they can reproduce via parthenogenesis anyway)


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 23, 2011)

I am really interested in this...


----------



## Wally (Jul 23, 2011)

Have a look here The Herp Shop - Australia for a fact sheet on them. I keep colonies of them, I'd be broke if I didn't.


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep just 1 or 2 rows around the top of the enclosure or tub.


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 23, 2011)

yes, you will need fluon or vaso around the tub.

what is that like packaging tape?


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 23, 2011)

its a liquid thingo.
Vaseline is petroleum jelly.


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 23, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> its a liquid thingo.
> Vaseline is petroleum jelly.



ohhhh haha yep i know what you mean.


----------



## Fiamma (Jul 23, 2011)

I bought the kit all set up and have to wait for them to breed before feeding to my beardies. You can buy Fluon (not sure of spelling), white stuff you paint around the edge of containers so they don't climb out. The females have the wings, a lighter color on top. It's also a good idea to give them some heat in Winter so they'll breed.


----------



## Jen (Jul 23, 2011)

um, no, packing tape is packing tape. Fluon is a liquid teflon you can buy that the roaches cannot cross, and vaso is vasoline, the cheap and cheerful alternative to fluon. Smear a line about 2 cm wide around the entire top of the tub and they cannot cross it.


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jen said:


> um, no, packing tape is packing tape. Fluon is a liquid teflon you can buy that the roaches cannot cross, and vaso is vasoline, the cheap and cheerful alternative to fluon. Smear a line about 2 cm wide around the entire top of the tub and they cannot cross it.



with the vasoline how long till you will have to put more on?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 23, 2011)

When it wears out.


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 23, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> When it wears out.



hahahaha ill take a not


----------



## Wally (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is a pic of one of mine. Only thing missing is the egg cartons, but the fluon is visible around the top. Lid of the tub has the middle cut out and replaced with aluminum mesh. You don't want them getting too hot in the warmer months as they'll die off fairly quickly.

View attachment 210658


I'll get the camera out if you want a photo of the complete set up.


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 23, 2011)

hey *wally76 *now all i need to do is put my beardie in there hahahahaha


----------



## Jen (Jul 23, 2011)

unless you touch the vaso it doesn't wear out...


----------



## Wally (Jul 23, 2011)

The stuff dreams are made of if you're a beardie!


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 23, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> The stuff dreams are made of if you're a beardie!



haha agreed

how big is the minimum size tub (cm) ?


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 24, 2011)

*'cricket' loves nothing more then being tossed into the container with the woodies *:lol:


----------



## Wally (Jul 24, 2011)

Mine are 57ltr tubs. You could use bigger or smaller though.


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Mine are 57ltr tubs. You could use bigger or smaller though.



ok thanks


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 24, 2011)

so easy to breed i havent really brought any in weeks i might pop extra tub in once every few weeks but they breed to easy .... they make no noise and i just use vasaline so they cant get out


----------



## Smithers (Jul 24, 2011)

Started a colony last week thanks to Br3nton

I like them fondue style,


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 24, 2011)

hey smithers how do you have your set up?


----------



## Erebos (Jul 24, 2011)

here's my food source.


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Aug 10, 2011)

what temps do they need ?


----------



## Smithers (Aug 10, 2011)

LIZARDZ_11 said:


> what temps do they need ?



Care Sheet  The care sheet is in the food section near bottom of screen in purple writing


----------



## kr0nick (Aug 10, 2011)

Breeding woodies is easy as lol. I just brought a thousand mixed size from live foods unlimited. Some fluron from herpshop and threw them in a 50litre tub and let them do there thing. I feed them orange and sit them on my hot water cylinder and I swear they have doubled in number in a month lol breed like rabbits. If your worried about noise don't knock the tub lol it nearly makes my misses hurl


----------



## ingie (Aug 10, 2011)

I have mine in the kmart bright coloured bins that look like mini versions of the green garbage bin. First I took off the wheels so it was not easily knocked over. Then I melted a mesh window into the lid and painted a thick line of fluon around the top. Then added egg cartons and a food dish on top to hold scraps (this makes cleaning a bit easier in the future). Add as many woodies as you can afford to buy. The trick is to have more than one colony and don't touch them at all for at least 2 months. I have 3 colonies now and they are FULL FULL FULL of more woodies than I know what to do with. Oh and don't let them get cold if you want them to breed continuously. I keep mine in my reptile room over winter.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Aug 12, 2011)

might try and set one of these up over the weekend, great tips


----------



## SYNeR (Aug 12, 2011)

I've got mine in a 115L container with Fluon on the lip.

The problem I've found is they're far too easy to neglect..
They're low maintenance, and I've found it's easy to forget to feed them, etc.

This shouldn't matter if you give them crushed up dog biscuits, etc.
The biggest issue is keeping them hydrated. I've been using carrot up until now.
I was thinking a container with a wet wick.. But might try buying some water crystals
from a pet shop.. Hopefully this will mean it won't matter to much if I get to give
them a water source.


----------



## CHEWY (Aug 12, 2011)

LIZARDZ_11 said:


> with the vasoline how long till you will have to put more on?



Using vaso works fine, the problems with it is it's messy.
Any dirt and dust and everything else sticks and you will probably wipe it off and reapply before it wears out.
Also you will probably get smears of vaso up your arm when you are servicng you tub or harvesting woodies.

Fluon is a much more perferrable method. $30 for 250mL from the Herpshop. I'll never use vaso again.

I have my woodie on a heat mat 24/7. They breed like crazy, even through winter. More than my needs and I tend to sell a few tubs every six months. 
Can someone confirm this but do the males have a longer life span? 
All the dead ones all have wings, so I only harvest the females now as I assume they would probably die soon anyway. My colonies seem to be growing faster since I started this.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 12, 2011)

Chewy just checked the care sheet on Herp Trader 365 days for Males, 344 for females of the speckled feeder roach.  *Nauphoeta cinerea *


----------

